# Truck back rack



## Brent H (May 3, 2021)

So welding projects in between machining and wood projects.  Middle boy has new truck and needed a back rack for the times he carries a ladder.  The new trucks didn’t have a back rack that properly spans the rear brake and truck bed lights.  I fabbed one up with over kill 2” x2” x 1/8” tubing and 2” x 1/4” flat bar.
I measured off the uprights for the side angle parts.  My welding table has 3/4” peg holes so I made up a couple pegs and one peg that I welded to the table.  Heat with torch and bend carefully around the pegs:









After trimming the pieces were welded to the frame.




Just need to make the cap pieces and the tool box mount.   I will update the pics after we do a test fit.


----------



## Darren (May 3, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## phaxtris (May 3, 2021)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Hruul (May 3, 2021)

Looks great @Brent H


----------



## Brent H (May 3, 2021)

thank you.  Went together pretty smooth.  The boy will clean up any weld splatter and such and we will spray it with an industrial paint.  He has a tool box so I oversized the side plates with 1/8” thick steel.  Truck box will sit on the plates and bolt through to the truck box.


----------



## Canadium (May 3, 2021)

Brent H said:


> thank you.  .......... we will spray it with an industrial paint.  .........



I'm wondering what kind of "industrial Paint" you are using? Maybe it's off topic but seems to me many metal working projects have to be painted eventually. I still haven't figured what works best. Powder paint, HVLP, Tremclad, 2 part epoxy, implement and equipment enamel?


----------



## Brent H (May 3, 2021)

Painting it with HVLP sprayer and spraying it with farm and implement paint from TLC.   Will thin it out and add hardener for the final coats.

depending on where it is going, I am typically happy just coating  with tremclad spray cans or brushing it on.  

powder coating would be ideal but would be a big oven and the other tools.  

for metal shop projects that will be in use, I blacken them and coat in light oil.


----------



## Tom O (May 3, 2021)

Reflective paint on the box side maybe?


----------



## Brent H (May 3, 2021)

@Tom O:  I think the boy has lights and some other attachments he will be using  and his tool box covers a bit of it.  
After I got things welded up it poured rain like crazy and stopped a fitment for pics - it will probably get test fit tomorrow “ish”.


----------

